# John Deere GT 235 with Briggs & Stratt 18 HP problems



## diverdanm

I have a John Deere GT 235 with a 18 HP B&S on it that runs terrible.

Problem - Runs too rich, backfires, gas pours out of the carburetor, loss of power, black smoke comes out of the exhaust.

What I have done so far -
Changed the oil and found gas in the oil. Put in 1.9 Quarts of new SAE 30 per specs.
Purchased a BRAND NEW OEM carb and installed it.
Pulled the spark plugs and verified the .30 gab and cleaned them.
Verified the choke and cables are working properly.
Replaced the air filter and foam ring around the circular air filter

Facts: Non-adjustable carb, Oil is clean and now gas free, new gas in tank, both spark plugs are firing.

I am ready to get my tractor (Branson) and crush this John Deere unless I can find a solution.  Feel free to email me directly at [email protected]

About me: Experienced with small and large engines, large workshop and experienced mechanic for the most part. Obviously not experienced enough to solve this problem.


----------



## diverdanm

Here is a video I shot a few minutes ago.
http://fp1.centurytel.net/diverdan/deeregt235.mov

Obviously too much gas the carb is NON-adjustable. 
I am beginning to think the Deere is actually a Lemon.


----------



## stickerpicker

Temporarily try a gravity gas tank.


----------



## diverdanm

I finally isolated the problem down to engine damage. I pulled the valve covers off and found a bent push rod that had slipped off the lifter (exhaust valve I assume). When I manually rotated the engine, one rocker arm never moved. I sprayed the s*** out of it with WD-40 and straightened out the push rod. After reassembly the engine runs great!

I have since been told that the cheap ethanol gas we use, if left in the tank, will break down and cause a valve to stick due to poor lubrication, the exact problem I had.


----------



## KNHOOPER

I know what you mean. I also have a 235 with the B&S (black & smoke) engine. It has been nothing but trouble since day one. I have to remove plugs and clean them on a regular basis but that doesn't solve the problem for long. I will never own another B&S engine. I have another John Deere a 262 with the Kawasaki engine that has been virtually trouble free for over 17 years now. I don't understand why John Deere uses cheap B&S engines on an otherwise quality machine.


----------

